# Hurricane Howland1998 comes to VA...



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

And leaves destruction in his wake. Seriously this guy is a force to be reckoned with, he hit me with so many sticks, homemade fudge, coffee syrup and an awesome cigarlive polo shirt with my name on it. I also won a very rare Edicion de Silvo cigar!

This all happened when I met up with Tobacmon, g8trbone, buttah, howland1998, and brought Research-Colin with me to a herf in southern VA.

We had a blast at Emmerson's cigar shop in Chesapeake VA. To be fair not all of the sticks pictured were from Gerry, in fact everyone embarrassed me by kicking the crap out of me. Gerry also brought along his lovely wife Shirley, that Gerry is a lucky man she was so nice to all of us and treats Gerry like a King. All in all I had so much fun with these guys and I can't wait until the Richmond herf.

I was truly humbled by the overwhelming generosity of these Brothers of the Leaf and would like to publicly thank all of them

*Gerry
TJ
Landon
Paul
Colin*

*YOU GUYS ROCK!!!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome Hit!!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow awesome! Sounds like a great time, nice booty!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is nothing but First class. Gerry is the man


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

heck yeah man !! sounds like a rad time, gerry is the man, theres no doubt about that. Rad CL polo btw, thats friggin awesome. glad you guys had a great time !


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice hit! Sweet bag too!!:lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Where and how can i get that Shirt?? Well one with my name LMAO... You guys smacked him around wow


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Simply Amazing


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

WTG Gerry!! You guys really know how to rub salt in an open wound :lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep!! Gerry is Rock & Roll!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Where and how can i get that Shirt?? Well one with my name LMAO...


 Charles, Hope this helps-Link- http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t3338-cigarlive-polo-shirtshats.html


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Charles, Hope this helps-Link- http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t3338-cigarlive-polo-shirtshats.html


Thank you Kind sir!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

mass destruction


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

gerry is a topnotch BOTL for sure! Im gonna have to get my hands on one of them shirts!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent smack down!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Kory,
We started trying to figure out who or what you were bringing and man what a surprise it was. Can't wait till the Richmond herf so we can have some more fun and laughter---Great to meet you also!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well done Gerry!!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Now that's a beat down! Nice job!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Where and how can i get that Shirt?? Well one with my name LMAO... You guys smacked him around wow


I want to know as well.....that shirt ROCKS


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!! Gerry's out of control...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Charles, Hope this helps-Link- http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t3338-cigarlive-polo-shirtshats.html


Oops, should have read further. Thanks


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very sweet hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit there!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I was great to meet you and Colin. I'm looking forward to the Richmond herf.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

I keep seeing some awesome hits from that same herf...you guys must of had a great time!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

buttah said:


> I was great to meet you and Colin. I'm looking forward to the Richmond herf.


You too brother, I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

wow man freaking outrageous


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! Niiiiice!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice smackdown


----------

